# Plant wishlist



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

I don't have the names for the ones I am looking for but I thought it would be a good idea to post plants that we want. That way if someone runs across them they can notify that member or purchase the plant and bring to the meeting for said member.......
O.K. I do have a couple

Polygonum sp. Sao Paulo
Rotala sp. Vietnam
Ludwigia sp. Pantanal
The pretty pinkish one on your 75 gallon, Matt in the back left corner


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

That's the Rotala sp. 'Vietnam'. I can give probably spare a stem of the Polygonum sp. 'Sao Paolo' for you.

Here's my wish list:

Elatine gussonei - The Elatine 'Yuba' that Tom is bringing is close enough. 
Rotala sp. 'Nanjenshan' (Mayaca sellowiana)
Mayaca sp. (Thin rope kind)
Myriophyllum ussuriense
Rotala hippuris 
Rotala pusilla - Maybe from Eric

I will have a bunch more items on my list when I decide to set up that Tonina tank later this year!


----------



## fishmaster#1 (Apr 10, 2005)

Hemigraphis traian is on my wish lish as is a real red temple plant. Potamogeton perfoliatus is my most wanted plant. I have been looking for it for 2 years. Why I can't find it I don't know.


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

I'll bring you the pussila, Matt...just propagate it for me.


----------



## ranmasatome (Aug 5, 2005)

isnt Mayaca sellowiniana a TOTALLY different plant from rotala "nanjenshan" ??


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

ranmasatome said:


> isnt Mayaca sellowiniana a TOTALLY different plant from rotala "nanjenshan" ??


I don't think I have the link anymore, but I remember seeing it on one of the Asian sites with, I think, a tropica tag in the pot calling it _Rotala 'Nanjenshan" (Mayaca sellowiniana)._ It coud have been an incorrect labeling at the time or it could be by memory...

Here is the link: http://www.tropica.dk/productcard_1.asp?id=032B Have they recently been classified as two separate plants???


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Mayaca sellowiniana was the incorrect name of this plant for a while. The correct name is in fact, Rotala nanjenshan. Rotala nanjenshan is believed to be a naturally occuring hybrid of two Rotalas, one of which is wallichi and the other eludes my memory at the moment.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Thanks for the clarification!


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Almost gmop. The correct name is _Rotala sp. 'nanjenshan'_. Nanjenshan is a place. It is probably a hybrid of wallichii and rotundifolia.

The Tropica site is a bit confusing. _Mayaca sellowiana_ really is different. I think they meant to say that the two plants have been confused, not that one is a synonym of the other.


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

A real red temple? I didn't know there is a false one.


----------



## fishmaster#1 (Apr 10, 2005)

This is what I am looking for http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/plantfinder/details.php?id=134
I was sent alternanthera reineckii the last time I thought I found it  
One good thing is that the alternanthera is a awsome plant too  so I didn't mind getting it at all.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

fishmaster#1 said:


> This is what I am looking for http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/plantfinder/details.php?id=134
> I was sent alternanthera reineckii the last time I thought I found it
> One good thing is that the alternanthera is a awsome plant too  so I didn't mind getting it at all.


That is a different plant than red temple. Red temple does look a lot like Alternanthera reineckii.


----------



## baj (Nov 2, 2004)

Troy McClure said:


> I'll bring you the pussila, Matt...just propagate it for me.


Eric, is this plant hard to propagate? i got some from Gonzofish i think, and its been a very slow grower, just sits and looks at the ammania bonsai next to it shooting by (and that is a real slow grower by itself). The other rotalas would be ashamed it belongs in the same family .


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

IME pusilla has not been easy to grow. It's even growing in an aquasoil tank where all the rest of the plants are in high condition as they say in Japan.


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

The pussila I gave to Matt wasn't hard to grow at all. It seemed in good condition but did grow at a medium-slow pace.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

fishmaster#1 said:


> This is what I am looking for http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/plantfinder/details.php?id=134
> I was sent alternanthera reineckii the last time I thought I found it
> One good thing is that the alternanthera is a awsome plant too  so I didn't mind getting it at all.


I don't mean to sound like an A** but if you want Hygrophila sp. 'Red' then that is what you should ask for. Common plant names lead to trouble in my experience. What is considered Red Temple in one area, may not be the same in another area. Having just moved from MD to OH I can assure you this is the case with some plants.
The R. pusilla has perked up quite nicely so far! We'll see how it goes over the next few days. I know nutrients are not a problem in my tank so the only issue is CO2, which Tom pointed out as a problem.

By the way Erik, I have the pH down to 5.78 so far with no fish stress! That is just crazy given my 4.5 KH!!!


----------



## fishmaster#1 (Apr 10, 2005)

Ok you are right. Anyone have any red hygro. I only need 2 stems


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

Yes but its in poor shape. Just now starting to grow and it grows slow.............


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

That's awesome, Matt. I may try that on my 10gal, but it's going to be tough monitoring the shrimp - they hide to damn well!


----------

